# Mettre des chansons sur iPod sans synchronisation ou iTunes.



## Caroow (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour!
J'ai un iPod nano avec environs 1000 chansons dessus auxquelles je tiens beaucoup.
Cependant,il y a quelques mois mon ordinateur m'a planté,donc je n'ai plus aucunes des musiques qui sont sur mon iPod sur mon ordinateur.
Je voulais donc savoir si je pouvais ajouter des chansons sur mon iPod sans passer par iTunes,ou éventuellement télécharger iTunes comme je faisais,mais sans qu'il se synchronise automatiquement et qu'il remplace toute ma galerie de musique? Car avec un ancien iPod,dans le même cas,iTunes avait supprimé toutes mes anciennes chansons.
Pouvez vous m'aider? Merci beaucoup d'avance !


----------



## Pabblo (4 Avril 2010)

Si tu utilises Winamp, il y a un plugin permettant de transférer les musiques sur les Ipod, mlipod si je me souviens bien.


----------

